# The revamped Focus Engine bay.



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Picked up this Focus estate for the wife yesterday And as You can see the underbonnet was a bit of a mess !!!
Spayed it with CG Citrus degreaser. Agittated with various brushes. Then blasted it off with the Karcher ! The treated with 303 Aerospace protectant ,
BEFORES.

























AFTERS.


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

:thumb: Gotta CG stuff, great finish


----------



## Dean_82 (Feb 21, 2007)

Looks brand new now!:thumb: 
Nice turnaround....
Did you cover up the dizzy, leads etc...?


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Dean_82 said:


> Looks brand new now!:thumb:
> Nice turnaround....
> Did you cover up the dizzy, leads etc...?


Sprayed them with lots of WD40 Avoided the electrics as much as possible But its inevitable they will get wet !! :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Looks great that - massive difference :thumb: 

Hearing a lot of good things about the 303, how is it to use?


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

seischumi said:


> Looks great that - massive difference :thumb:
> 
> Hearing a lot of good things about the 303, how is it to use?


Piece of cake Mate Spray on wipe off !! Nice natural finish Not all shiney like its been tarted up with silicone ! Give Tim ay Clean Your Car a shout He stocks the 303 and the CG Citrus degreaser ! :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Cheers buddy :thumb: Sounds just the job as I can't stand those really shiney / sticky dressings. I need some Sonus Green clay as well, so I'll give Tim a visit and get the lot in one order


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

A great improvement there :thumb:


----------



## MontyCountryman (Dec 9, 2007)

Thats a transformation and a half. Wish mine was as nice.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Nice turnaround. 

Might i suggest some metal polish on the manifold cover, it would just add that little bit extra to it.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

S-X-I said:


> Nice turnaround.
> 
> Might i suggest some metal polish on the manifold cover, it would just add that little bit extra to it.


Gonna do it tommorow Mate will update the pics ! :thumb:


----------



## Maxx? (Aug 1, 2007)

looking much better, nice job!


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

A good improvement :thumb:


----------



## smoki1969 (Oct 10, 2006)

Good effort there boss :thumb:


----------

